# Visit Visa 600 Refused



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

Dear All,

Unfortunately, the visit visa application (600 subclass) for my wife has been refused by the department. The following reasons were stated in the attached refusal notification document.

"You are seeking to travel to Australia to visit your husband. You have requested to visit Australia for a period of six months.
Based on information before me your passport does not present any evidence whether you have in the past travelled to other countries and complied with the conditions of those visa/immigration laws. Therefore, I am unable to give weight to past compliance with immigration laws as a positive indication that you would leave Australia at the end of your proposed visit
From details provided it is noted that you are in modest economic circumstances in Pakistan. Furthermore, you have submitted no evidence of your family ties or any personal property or assets. On balance therefore, I am not satisfied that you have sufficient incentive to return to Pakistan, which outweighs an incentive to remain in Australia.
Therefore, I am not satisfied that you meet the requirements of clause 600.211 and your application is refused."

My questions are following:

1) Is it a better option to apply for a review of the decision ? How long does it take? What is the fee for the review?

2) Do we need to make any changes in already applied 309 application based on the refusal of visit visa application. I mean do we need to make any changes in order to notify department.

3) The decision on child's visa application is still in progress. Based on grant of child visa (if granted), can we apply for her visa once again?


Regards,
Henry


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Did you apply for the 600 before or after the 309? When you applied for the 600 did you explicitly say that you have a 309 application in the queue and that you know she must leave the country in order to be granted the 309 visa?

Im assuming the 309 is an offshore application and thus to be approved you have to be offshore as well.


----------



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

dejainc said:


> Did you apply for the 600 before or after the 309? When you applied for the 600 did you explicitly say that you have a 309 application in the queue and that you know she must leave the country in order to be granted the 309 visa?
> 
> Im assuming the 309 is an offshore application and thus to be approved you have to be offshore as well.


thanks for the comments.

Applied 600 AFTER 2 months of applying 309.

It was stated in one of the online 600 application forms that the applicant (my wife) has already applied for 309 application. 
Moreover, 309 application receipt/acknowledgement/lodgement proof was uploaded online as an evidence of return to home country.
I believe they SHOULD have considered that document during assessment process.

Regards,
Henry


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

*The fee to file a review application is $1673. If you win you have half this fee refunded.
The current AAT processing time for visitor refusal cases is about 4 months.*


----------



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

wrussell said:


> *The fee to file a review application is $1673. If you win you have half this fee refunded.
> The current AAT processing time for visitor refusal cases is about 4 months.*


thanks for the comments once again.

I guess it is better to apply for a new application instead of appeal. isn't it ?
By covering all the aspects of refusal as mentioned by the department. 
The cost/fee of appeal is too high and the processing time is four times as compare to the average processing time for visit visa application.

Regards,
Henry


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I have run this road, you need to address PAM3 stuff, but even then get rejection as we did - we HAD to leave a child behind to get visitor visas. I spoke directly with the SS and our next application he told us to send him directly.

Nothing in application other than - a kid was done, it was then approved.


----------



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

ampk said:


> I have run this road, you need to address PAM3 stuff, but even then get rejection as we did - we HAD to leave a child behind to get visitor visas. I spoke directly with the SS and our next application he told us to send him directly.
> 
> Nothing in application other than - a kid was done, it was then approved.


Thanks for the comments.

Could you please elucidate the following:
_"you need to address PAM3 stuff"
"I spoke directly with the SS"_

If your comments are for 309 application which is still in phase "Assessment in Progress"

Thanks once again for your comments.

Regards,
Henry


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/159538-pam-3-old-out-date.html

SS = Second Secretary is a "boss" that is Australian that issues visas, after Case Officers approve the application and forward to him/her to be granted (to my knowledge)


----------



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

ampk said:


> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/159538-pam-3-old-out-date.html
> 
> SS = Second Secretary is a "boss" that is Australian that issues visas, after Case Officers approve the application and forward to him/her to be granted (to my knowledge)


thanks for the comments.

What I understood is to mention PAM3 in the application of the child as the assessment is still in progress. Even addressing PAM3 will not work because the chances of approval are quite less as the mother's visit visa is already refused.
(Please correct me if I am wrong)

Please also mention if we need to update anything in 309 application.

I am very confused now ):

Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Henry


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

henry.olonga said:


> thanks for the comments.
> 
> What I understood is to mention PAM3 in the application of the child as the assessment is still in progress. Even addressing PAM3 will not work because the chances of approval are quite less as the mother's visit visa is already refused.
> (Please correct me if I am wrong)
> ...


Yes is why it ended up costing me about $80,000 for our family visas at end of day.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

It is difficult, but not impossible to get tourist visas for Pakistani nationals, but unless you can adequately address "Genuine Visitor" concerns, you will be wasting your time and money. It is probably cheaper and quicker to lodge a new application, rather than go to the AAT.


----------



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

CCMS said:


> It is difficult, but not impossible to get tourist visas for Pakistani nationals, but unless you can adequately address "Genuine Visitor" concerns, you will be wasting your time and money. It is probably cheaper and quicker to lodge a new application, rather than go to the AAT.


thanks for the comments.

Frankly speaking, since the 309 application (i.e. "At this stage, the status is ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS") was lodged by us (i.e. "Me and My wife") in the first week of December 2016, we DO NOT want to get a refusal on this application. To the best of our knowledge, we have tried to upload each and every document relevant/important for 309 application.
4 months have already been passed and we expect a decision within 6 to 8 months.

Could you please advise if at this stage of the application, is it a possibility to take services of a registered migration agent for 309 application. Since the application has already been lodged, we would like the migration agent to review the uploaded documents and let us know if more evidences/documents are required? Is there a possibility to authorize them to take up the case at this stage ?

Many thanks,
Regards,
Henry


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> Could you please advise if at this stage of the application, is it a possibility to take services of a registered migration agent for 309 application. Since the application has already been lodged, we would like the migration agent to review the uploaded documents and let us know if more evidences/documents are required? Is there a possibility to authorize them to take up the case at this stage ?


*At this stage, it is possible for you to appoint a registered migration agent to manage your application, but this course of action would most likely be a pointless exercise.

Engaging a registered migration agent to check your supporting documents might be worthwhile, for your peace of mind. *


----------



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

wrussell said:


> *At this stage, it is possible for you to appoint a registered migration agent to manage your application, but this course of action would most likely be a pointless exercise.
> 
> Engaging a registered migration agent to check your supporting documents might be worthwhile, for your peace of mind. *


thanks for the comments.

what I understood is that engaging a registered migration agent to check supporting documents DO NOT require a form 956 to be filled out. 
The access (i.e. username/password) to the online system is also NOT required by agent for this activity. 
It means all files/documents uploaded so far in the system can be sent to the agent to review them and let us know if more documents are required to be uploaded.
(Please correct me if I am wrong)

I don;t know I should ask this or not but If this is the case, with regards to getting an average idea about the cost, how much the service will cost us (i.e. "agent's fee for checking the documents"). I mean between XXX to XXX depending upon agent's experience.

Regards,
Henry


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

The fee involved would depend on the number of documents to be reviewed and would be between $180 and $360. If you go to my website: pinoyau.com and use the contact form I shall let you know what I need to see to give you a fixed fee quote.


----------



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

wrussell said:


> The fee involved would depend on the number of documents to be reviewed and would be between $180 and $360. If you go to my website: pinoyau.com and use the contact form I shall let you know what I need to see to give you a fixed fee quote.


thanks for the comments.

Let me visit your website to proceed.

Regards,
Henry


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Henry both the migration agents that replied to your post are often recommended on this forum.

I think that the guessed amount stated by one is a very good investment, as a few simple documents can make a big difference.

But just remember a Visitor Visa is nothing like a Partner Visa - a valid Partner Visa with evidence "must" be approved (must is not the best word) but a Visitor Visa will be refused unless proof as to why it should be granted.

That is a basic explanation of how these 2 different visas are processed and not actual fact and is just for your info. (refused Visitor Visa's mean nothing).


----------



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

ampk said:


> Henry both the migration agents that replied to your post are often recommended on this forum.
> 
> I think that the guessed amount stated by one is a very good investment, as a few simple documents can make a big difference.
> 
> ...


thanks for the comments. I understand that the experts/migration agents on this forum are quite experienced and provide best services at affordable cost. I have made my mind already to take the services of these migration agents.

Thanks for the views you shared regarding both visas. 
Just to provide you some reasons that why I am so much worried/disappointed/down are as below:

1) I was on a student visa for roughly about 6 years in Australia, studied IT there (i.e. Currently overseas with my wife). However, my wife's student visa (subsequent entrance) was REFUSED in December 2015. It was lodged in July 2015.
(*Reason:* "Not clear plans about what she will do in Australia after grant of visa." I believe she could not satisfy the telephonic phone call and became nervous about this question)
(*Worrying Part for Partner application: *"A refusal of student visa", "We need to satisfy department why we were living apart?" My studies were the reason)

2) Every year I visited my home country. Our relationship started when we met with each other at the end of 2012 when I visited my home country first time. Later on, we decided to marry in October 2013. When I was invited for subclass 190 in May 2016, she was pregnant and was unable to board a flight. Doctor recommended her bed rest. Therefore, we decided to include her as a non migrating family member in 190 application. She decided to join me later on either on a visit visa after applying partner visa.

3) Now, as per our plans, we lodged 309 and 600 visas respectively. The visit visa subclass 600 is now also refused in spite of the fact that we have already lodged 309. 
(*Reason*: "No international Travel History", "No assets or property" I am unable to understand this as she owns a car)
(*Worrying Part for Partner application: *Another refusal of an application. Assuming an expected refusal for dependent child visa application as well)

Therefore, I just want to make sure that this time for partner visa the lady luck should smile at her  I want to leave no stone upturned to make partner visa successful for her as well as our child because previously the two applications of hers are refused by department.

Thank you all for your help and support,
Regards,
Henry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just remember that an unsuccessful visitor visa does not affect the partner visa. My husband had 2 visitor visas refused (1 pre PMV and 1 post PMV) and it didn't affect the outcome of the visa.

In regards to refused visitor visas there are some things that you cannot change. One of the refusal reasons was the economic differences between Australia and his home country, this is one thing that cannot be changed.


----------



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

Mish said:


> Just remember that an unsuccessful visitor visa does not affect the partner visa. My husband had 2 visitor visas refused (1 pre PMV and 1 post PMV) and it didn't affect the outcome of the visa.
> 
> In regards to refused visitor visas there are some things that you cannot change. One of the refusal reasons was the economic differences between Australia and his home country, this is one thing that cannot be changed.


thanks for the explanation.

I think one of the forms in partner visa asks the applicant to list/sate the file number, reference number etc for any visas which are either REFUSED or CANCELLED by the department. In my wife's case, we have listed the one refused before (i.e. student visa)

Do we need to update that form again, as visitor visa is refused while 309 application is in progress ???

Regards,
Henry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

We didn't update them after the second rejection as it was after lodgement however they did know about the rejection so I don't believe you need to update the form.


----------



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

Mish said:


> We didn't update them after the second rejection as it was after lodgement however they did know about the rejection so I don't believe you need to update the form.


thanks mish.

Regards,
Henry


----------

